# Facebook



## bevann (Oct 12, 2011)

I do not have a Facebook page or whatever it is.I think I have not even tried to set it up due to all the negative things I hear about it.Teenagers having major meltdowns because for some reason they can't log on.People being bullied etc.and so many people spending hours on Facebook.People posting such trivial things like letting the dog out for a pee, going to the store for toilet paper etc.I just feel like I have more productive things to do with my time than read all the stuff people post.when I come on the computer I am trying to learn something or looking for something specific.Mabe it is due to my age, but I really have no desire to do Facebook.Am I the only 1 who doesn't use Facebook?If it is something good I am really missing could someone please give me some good reasons why I should try it


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2011)

I tried it a few times and I just didn't "get it"... then I realized I could share political news stories, cartoons, etc., and then I got it! Of course, I probably am defriended more often than the average person, but small price to help spread important words. I love it now for the ability to share basically a little political blog. It's fun! I really use my own FB page mostly for politics, and have a farm page that is just fluffy and about the horses and horse friends. I don't get into any kind of personal drama on it but I do see that go on with younger family and friends... I accept friend requests but rarely initiate: http://www.facebook.com/jill.oroark


----------



## rimmerpaints (Oct 12, 2011)

Your not alone. I just made my hubby one like a mth ago.I know alot of people who dont have one. I have had a bad experience with facebook about two yrs ago. Someone stole pictures of my daughter and posted on the internet and send texting saying some very UGLY things so Im very careful with who I add.I know umm you have like 600 friends but whats funny there either close friends/family, Down syndrome parents or horse people. If there not friends with several people i know i wont add unless they send me a message telling me who they are. There are people who have actually been caught acting like they are special needs parents to stealpictures and exploit our kids. Its sad but true. Ilike facebook but very carefuland I HATE DRAMA! I just dont like alot of drama on my page and will remove it fast. I have 5 kids in my house so i have plenty of drama just in my house alone!


----------



## ErikaS. (Oct 12, 2011)

There is good and bad with everything, but if you never try you'll never know.Yes, Facebook can be irksome and they keep on updating it and making me crazy because now I have to figure out what to do again. BUT FB has made it very easy to stay in touch with my family, including extended family; I've gotten to know some LBer's better; I've found some long lost friends and I get to share pics of my kids instantly with my mom and brother who live in different parts of the country. That said, I keep my privacy settings high and I don't "friend" just anyone; plus, I don't post a status unless I have something interesting to say as I find most people do. Try it (come to the Dark Side- we have ccokies). If you don't like it- like a friend of mine didn't- delete it.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 12, 2011)

Not to worry Bev, you are not alone, but then again you and I are from the same generation. We have a farm page on FB that my youngest daughter keeps up with, mostly it just shows the Grand Kids and their horse show wins, I don't even know how to access it! I had a FB page, I thought it would be a good place to keep up with some of my family that lives in another State. Well a couple of my Grand Kids, older adults by the way, posted some pictures that I took offense to, such as obscene hand gestures. I told my Grand Daughter it wasn't very lady like and her Auant, my middle daughter told me to lighten up they were just having fun. Well I'm old school, to me that is not having fun. Then to make matters worse, someone, still don't know who, read something on my youngest daughters page and called her older sister and turned the words all around to be nothing but a nasty rumor, since older daughter doesn't even own a computer she couldn't verify and got really upset. I closed my facebook account so I wouldn't hurt anyones feelings as I was getting upset with the offensive pictures and didn't want to defriend two and stay available for the rest. There were some others trying to get me to play games, well I like games but have dial up and can't play, I tried telling them, but they kept flooding the page with junk. It just got to be too much for me, as I like to spend most of my time outside, I have a hard enough time keeping up with my simple web-site for sales.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 12, 2011)

You are not alone. I flat out refuse to sign up. If someone knows me they also know my phone number and e-mail or snail mail address. That is plenty of ways to get in touch with me and to share pictures and important information. I have no interest in being _that_ accessible to the masses. If I wanted to find someone badly perhaps then it would be useful, otherwise its just ..to me.. a waste of time and as annoying as a telemarketer. JMO


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Oct 12, 2011)

I have one for me and one for my farm, but honestly it's mostly a waste of my time. There's so much crap - cartoons, silly sayings and such that I find to be a waste of my brain power, so I try to only use it sparingly. I do enjoy seeing foal pics and learning about peoples' good experiences, so that's a positive. When someone is offensive, I defriend them immediately. Life it too short for that drama.

Oh and Jill, I don't mind your political "blog" at all!


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 12, 2011)

I joined Facebook last April because it was a way to get the latest info on the 'Rock House' fire in the Davis Mts. of west Texas(which took my aunt's lovely house--almost my second home as a youngster...I still cry if I look at the photos of its total destruction.)

Since then, I basically ignore it. I got 'friend' requests from my older sister,kids and others...some I barely know. I accepted my family's requests, very few of the others...but honestly, I pay little to no attention to it, and about never 'go' there. I just don't want to get all 'bound up' in that kind of activity...I have MUCH better ways to spend my time!!Kind of like the TV ad where the daughter is saying how she kept after her parents to join FB...while shots of her parents OUT IN THE REAL WORLD, doing all kinds of fun activities, play in the background...and she sits in front of a computer saying she has "600 friends"....You tell me, which is preferable?? I know what I'D rather be doing!!

Oh...and like Riverrose, I am DEFINITELY 'old school', and have NO USE for the crude and rude 'behavior' that is too often demonstrated on these kinds of sites...a prime driver of the 'crude-ification' of our society, to its great detriment.

Margo


----------



## Kathy (Oct 12, 2011)

I do have a facebook page because it is nice to see pictures of families and friends. I do hate the messages that are more like tweets, who cares if you are going to bed, or at the grocery store. My problem was with my niece who had a friend that could only write things if it was absolutely disgusting language. When she commented saying something like "Wow" it of course showed up on my page. I suddenly bacame the nosy "B" because I didn't like it. I told her that her that all her family, even her grandparents could see this stuff and it was not proper. They came back with the freedom of speech crap and I am suddenly befriended. Bottom line if they don't have respect for themselves and others I don't need them as friends either. She is in her 20's and her friends are what important, not family. Her face book page is now blocked so I can't see it. Which is fine with me, she lives in another state so we don't have to put up with uncomfortable family get togethers.

Now I'll step of my soap box.


----------



## little lady (Oct 12, 2011)

You are not alone and I am glad to hear I am not alone. Tried it twice, didn't like it twice, deleted it. Just not my thing and something about it just didn't set well with me.


----------



## Mona (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't have it either, nor do I want it. My reason is because it sounds like it could become highly addictive, and I already spend too much time at this computer without having to worry about Facebook too. There have been a couple of times when I have needed to be a member to look at something, so I got my grandson's login info from my daughter and I can check in that way once in a blue moon if I need to be a member to read something somewhere.


----------



## LAZY J MINIS (Oct 12, 2011)

YOU'RE NOT ALONE, I DID IT FOR A FEW WEEKS AND NEARLY WENT NUTS. I HAVE MORE TO DO THAN READ ABOUT SOMEONE TAKING THEIR DOG OUT AND WHAT IT DID. AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED ITS USELESS AND A WASTE OF TIME.


----------



## splash's mom (Oct 12, 2011)

I also do not have it. No desire at all. I keep in touch with my friends the old fashion way.... I go and see them!


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, I am also of the "old school" and resisted for such a long time and then joined over a year ago. Until the most recent changes (which I don't like at all!) I found FB a great way to connect with relatives (saw the first photo of my Granddad posted on FB recently), find out what the young women that worked for me (and still do) are up to (yes, sometimes in more detail than I would like!), and connect with tons of horse friends all over the US. I also sold a saddle when a friend posted she was looking for one, and who knows, might even sell a mini that way.

As long as the pros outweigh the cons, I will keep my page. I don't post much and don't spend a lot of time checking. I do like the ability to post photos thoug,h and plan to link FB albums to our farm website.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 12, 2011)

I am seriously thinking of taking mine down but there are some people I love to connect with on there.

Recently after reading about the privacy changes and the facial recognition software they use - I am not too happy. Its all starting to creep me out.

The dang viruses are taking over again like they did on myspace.

Ever since the change all I see are cartoons and sayings.

They have also been in trouble several times for using tracking cookies that track you even after you leave the FB page so they know where else you go online.

I am still thinking it over.


----------



## bevann (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice to read all the replys and know that I am not really abnormal.When I want to talk to my friends I pick up the phone and call.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Oct 12, 2011)

I signed up but dont know how to use it....I HAVE NO FRIENDS...and thats fine



I dont even know my password...and I dont have a clue what texing is all about!! Im such an old nerd!


----------



## ohmt (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a personal facebook and also one for my farm. It is funny, there is WAY more drama on my horse account than my personal one and my personal account is mostly college students/younger.There is also way less clutter on my personal account because there aren't many on there who play all of the games and share all of the 'messages and 'stickers'.

I go on facebook every day, but I don't spend hours upon hours on it, I don't have drama (it is easy to stay away from) and I can add or delete who I want. I can also edit who can view what on my pages which is great. My horse account is open to everyone, but my personal account is very private. If you're not a friend, you see nothing about/from me. It is much easier to keep up to date with friends and family, it is easier to update than my website, and I love seeing other people's horses and horse news. Facebook is always where I find horse news first.


----------



## Jill (Oct 12, 2011)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Oh and Jill, I don't mind your political "blog" at all!


That's always good to hear


----------



## REO (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a page. I *only* go there if I get an email with a link. I accept friends on there. I'm flattered to get requests! That is the ONLY time I go there.

To be honest, I HATE FB because since it came along, my real friends quit talking to me. They are on FB instead. They no longer EMAIL me and share what's going on in their lives.



They post it on FB and expect me to hunt them down to keep up with them. I don't have time (nor do I know how) to find every single one of my friends to read their stuff. I lost one good friend/sister of 10 years because she quit emailing me years ago (she quit answering my emails) and she felt I should have been tracking her down on FB to read her posts as a way to keep in touch.





My friends know where to find me.........EMAIL!! If they don't email me, then no, I don't know what's going on in their lives. I LIVE on Lil Beginnings. I'm not hard to find!


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 12, 2011)

I HATE IT!

All I have to say is that it nearly ended my marriage because of a hubbys ex girlfriend. Sorry but I have better things to do then spend endless hrs blogging about what color my nails are today and how I feel with smiley faces.

Besides! I spend my time here instead! With my smiley faces!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, I do have a FB account & I try to visit the site once a day, but I don't spend a lot of time there. It's funny, for years certain of my friends kept telling me that I need to get a FB account, they love it and it's a great way to keep in contact with people. Well, now I have an account & I never see those people on there. Just once in a great while they post something or click like on someone's photo.

Because I'm not on the site very much I do miss some things--but, often I'll see another posting that obviously refers to something I've missed, so then I can click on that person's account & go look back on their wall to "catch up".

I don't go for the status updates that say things like "I'm sleepy, good nite" or "I'm eating a burger", but they're easy to skip over.

I do get to see some photos that I wouldn't see otherwise--some of my FB friends I don't talk to otherwise or at least not very often so FB does allow me to keep up with them to some extent. I've gotten some leads for news for my Area 6 Journal column. One of my FB friends is a distant cousin--we don't keep in touch otherwise, not really, but it's fun to see her posts on FB. I had a nice chat with one friend a little while back--she's someone I went to school with when I was still in ND, and our families were the best of friends. I moved here & we lost touch--she wasn't into writing letters and when I tried phoning I didn't call at the right times to catch her in--but we've had nice chats on FB.


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Oct 13, 2011)

I generally check my facebook page about twice a day for 5 minutes at a time. I post there very little, but when I do, it's usually pictures of my toddler for our friends/relatives to see, that might not get to see the pictures otherwise, or not for a few months or longer, or community events that I think are important/worthy of posting.

I have found it helpful to get in touch with people that I know I never would have connected with in any other way, and while they are not "deep" relationships by any means, it's nice to be in touch in this way.

Recently a coworker's husband has been diagnosed with a brain tumor and it's been a good way for her to let everyone know what is going on without getting the constant questions from multiple parties about the same things.

There are many things that I don't care about with Facebook, mostly for all of the reasons already mentioned by everyone else, but I think it can be a great tool to use or not use as you choose (just like phone, e-mail, sending letters, etc).


----------



## HGFarm (Oct 13, 2011)

I have one but dont use it a whole lot... my private life is just that- private. It is very time consuming to pull up other's pages and read what has been going on. Have tossed around deleting it- haven't decided yet. Dont like the idea of all the tracking etc...

I dont really think FB is where someone is going to go to find a horse for sale really- it seems that the regular horse websites work much better for that.

I dont need to see crap like "I'm in the bathroom", "I have to pee", how drunk someone was last weekend or "good night". If people dont have enough of a life to post more than that... well I feel sorry for them and perhaps finding an active hobby or doing something constructive would be an option.

I do admit some of the cartoons are funny though- and have seen a couple of cool videos- however I can also go to utube for that.


----------



## Tab (Oct 13, 2011)

I commend you for staying away and maintaining contact the old fashioned way. I think that there is great value to that. There are lots of pros and cons to fb. It is wonderful to get back in touch with good friends and family you have lost contact with, but heartbreaking when someone unfriends you or you have to unfriend them for any variety of reasons. I have two childhood friends that I see and call on the phone regularly that I was able to reconnect with through fb.

It is terrible from a privacy standpoint. Yes you can limit what you share, but it is difficult to keep up with the constant privacy changes, and how your info is being used outside the scope of your settings.

Another thing is that once you activate an account it remains there. If you decide that it isn't for you and deactivate, your info remains indefinitely. Pictures and private messages will reappear upon reactivation. Even things that you may have deleted before the deactivation. That is freaky.

One of my biggest peeves is when people use it for twitter. They comment on everything they do in the course of a day. With that negative tidbit, another is how negativity becomes a plague, it is the most common problem with facebook. It just seems like everyone is very accusing and confrontational on there at times. Big reason to stay away from fb when you are having PMS or a bad day.

If I could do it over again I may have stayed away, sometimes it seems like it can be Pandora's box





You know much more than you should about everyone and once it's out there it's out there.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 13, 2011)

I use facebook quite a bit, but I stay out of the drama. Well, I had one ex friend starting drama, but I simply blocked her, problem solved.

I love it for networking in the horse world. I bought my last horse because I saw his old owner post on facebook that they were selling him, I hadn't seen him listed elsewhere. I keep in contact with mini friends from all over the country through the "message" system. I know its easy to say to just call them, but we're talking drastic time zone differences, or friends who work different shifts and such, making impossible to catch them on the phone. The messages make me able to "talk" to them and catch up, and they answer when its convenient for them. Plus, it doesn't use the minutes on my phone. I often come to LB for horse advice, but I have also post on facebook. When Moe was sick I got a ton of messages and comments, all of which were very helpful. His old owners Pura Vida Ranch also helped me network to get more advice. I know that there are a TON more "mini and pony" people who use facebook than on lil beginnings, and I like to congratulate them on national wins, etc.

I also run a weekly child playgroup, and we have a private facebook page. Once a parent is in the playgroup, I add them to the page. This allows "open discussion" among the parents, but I prefer it over a parenting web forum, because I have met all of these people in person, and know they arent really some perverted child pedophiles pretending to be parents.

I have reconnected with both my family, and my husbands family. I hadn't seen these members of my family since my grandfather passed away when I was about 5 years old, so it was really neat to find them on facebook. We all set up a family reunion, which has become an annual event. The last time we had seen them, email was unheard of, and over the years people moved, changed their numbers, etc. and everyone lost touch. I had a girl message me the other day that I didn't personally know, but it turned out to be my husbands cousin, he hasn't seen her since he was 10 or 11 years old. Another story of lost touch of everyone, but came across them on facebook. We have quite a bit of family from Sicily, all of whom speak italian, but very little english, if any. My dad speaks italian, as well as my grandfather (both are from Sicily), but no one else in my family does. The only way we communicate with the family in Sicily is by messaging them back and forth, then putting the messages into an online translator to have it translated to english.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 13, 2011)

I said I would never get on Facebook, then I ended up opening an account to get current addresses on old friends when I was writing up wedding invitations over a year ago. When the wedding was over I gave a blanket thank you and closed my account, but I ended up opening another one this year. Why? Mostly for the horse news! I could see National and World results almost as soon as some exhibitors got out of the ring along with candid ringside pictures. A lot of breeders also seem to prefer posting their phone pics to FB over taking the time to upload them here. The only downside is that I now have hundreds of horsey contacts which results in a near-constant scroll of updates and makes it hard to use Facebook to keep up with the few dozen non-horsey family and friends I have on there.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm in college and I don't have a FB page. I know I am definitely not the majority in my age group but I have heard of a good number of people that tell me that they deleted their account. But for the most part people tell me that its probably better not to have one. I know for myself I spend enough time on LB, I don't want to be glued to the computer all day.


----------



## walkermini (Oct 15, 2011)

I really dont care for facebook (have had some drama on there, not horse related). But I do have a farm page and personal page. The farm page is mainly to promote the horses, and the personal page is to keep up with friends/relatives that dont live nearby. I dont get on eitherone very much, and also prefer good old emails! Edited to addr prefer the LB forums!


----------



## weebiscuit (Oct 15, 2011)

I just read through all the posts. LMBO! I'm like the majority here. I took out a facebook page maybe two years ago and I think I've posted on it three whole times in two years. I have NO IDEA who all these people are whose posts keep showing up on my page! They are miniature horse people, but I have never gotten requests from them!

The posts I hate the most are those idiotic ones where people are evidently playing some stupid game called Farmville. A post shows up. They just bought a pig and need a feeding pan. Can I help them get a feeding pan? GIVE ME A BREAK!!!!! How any adult has the audacity to bother other adults with this freakin' stupid games is beyond me! Each time someone showed up on my page with a Farmville post, I deleted that person, and that included some of my cousins!

I don't *get* FB, and I probably never will. I visit my site maybe once every three weeks and find 90% of the posts are people I've never heard of, so why bother? there are so many of them that to wade through them to get to the actual family posts is a waste of time.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 18, 2011)

RockRiverTiff said:


> The only downside is that I now have hundreds of horsey contacts which results in a near-constant scroll of updates and makes it hard to use Facebook to keep up with the few dozen non-horsey family and friends I have on there.


There are tools for that. Go through your friends list and mark the people who are family or close friends as being such. Then click on the same list to the left of your news feed and it will show you only those people! You don't have to see all the stuff from other people if you don't want to.



weebiscuit said:


> The posts I hate the most are those idiotic ones where people are evidently playing some stupid game called Farmville. A post shows up. They just bought a pig and need a feeding pan. Can I help them get a feeding pan? GIVE ME A BREAK!!!!! How any adult has the audacity to bother other adults with this freakin' stupid games is beyond me! Each time someone showed up on my page with a Farmville post, I deleted that person, and that included some of my cousins!


Ugh, I can't stand the games either! The first thing I did was figure out how to block all of them so I never get requests or have to see the game updates on other people's pages. It made life SOOO much easier.

I was another one who resisted for years but once I tried it I was hooked. I keep up with world-traveling cousins I rarely see, made a lot of new friends (no seriously. Ones who I now pick up the phone and call and like to hang out with in person!



) and find it much easier to upload pictures there than on LB. The main thing I don't like about it is the transitory nature of the posts. I make one about a breakthrough my driving colt made, forget to write down the training experience in more detail anywhere else, and then within days it's overwhelmed and gone. Before FB I took the time to "blog" those experiences here and I can still bring them up and enjoy rereading them and reliving the experiences. It makes me sad sometimes but maybe it's good for me to learn to "let go." I tend to cling to things!





Leia


----------



## Bess Kelly (Oct 18, 2011)

Not only do I not have a FB page, I have never even gone there!!





But.........never smoked either, or even tried drugs.

So, do I feel deprived or left out? NOPE!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope no FB either! My thought is if I did not give you phone number our contact is not that important. Really if I have not talked to you in 20yrs there is a reason. Hubby and I feel the same way about it.

I think it would be really easy to type all the nasty things I'd love to say to my sisters and not have to use a filter and self control. I'll practice my self control and put that filter on my mouth in person, it's good for me! I prove to my self how strong I can be every time I'm near them.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm going to be de-friending a LOT of people who can't keep themselves from dropping the "F" bomb. I don't like that kind of junk showing up via my wall!


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Marty said:


> I'm going to be de-friending a LOT of people who can't keep themselves from dropping the "F" bomb. I don't like that kind of junk showing up via my wall!


I don't want "that" on my wall either, but am not going to "de-friend" someone because of it...you can simply block their posts or clean up your "pages".

I love FB...it keeps me in contact with my grand daughters, sister, brothers and other relatives which are too far away for me to see as often as I'd like. It is a tool...use it well, or not at all, that is your choice.

As for the game requests etc...you can also just "go to the "X", and click to block all the posts from any and all games. Too easy...don't sweat such small stuff guys.


----------



## kaykay (Oct 20, 2011)

Sue I had a couple like that and like you said I would just go "clean it up" but then it got to be a part time job cleaning up posts so I just defriended them. Just not what I want to do everyday or what I want to see.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2011)

I really like facebook...it got me in touch with cousins I hadn't seen/spoken to in years. Me and my husband both have an account. I go there about twice a day, spend maybe 5-10 mins each time...no different than lb really...check in to see what everyones doing and post if you want to.


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 21, 2011)

kaykay said:


> Sue I had a couple like that and like you said I would just go "clean it up" but then it got to be a part time job cleaning up posts so I just defriended them. Just not what I want to do everyday or what I want to see.


Yes, there is that, but in most cases, they are still people I want to keep in touch with...so I simply block their posts, but still keep the option of going to their page and keeping in touch with them at MY leisure.


----------



## Relic (Oct 21, 2011)

l posted on something in the spring on FB and got back a couple of w.t.f. from a couple of people l would never have thought they would think let alone write that...later l was informed and embarressed to learn it meant..







Welcome To Facebook.


----------



## wildoak (Oct 22, 2011)

I am on facebook, it's been a good way to reconnect with old friends I had lost contact with. And yes, as someone said if I haven't seen someone in 20 years there may have been a reason LOL, but it's still kind of fun to find out what they are up to these days. Doesn't mean we'll be spending every day together.



I delete the drama too, it's strictly entertainment and friend finding for me. I have blocked a few who were offensive and I've blocked farmville and all the game applications. No time for them/no interest.

Jan


----------

